# Thumb-sucking in teens and adults.



## BigApplePi

Tasty. Use a straw.


----------



## Sunn

*If married to a thumb-sucker, how do you feel about it?*

Well.. It's already been stated' but psychologically Thumb Sucking is a comfort/safety seeking action. I'd ask them to look for underlying reasons to it because that is a tad worrysome if they continue to do it past their teens.

That and thumbsucking's just hell on your teeth.


----------



## Lilsnowy

I wanted to add to the thread that what I'm finding as much as I hate to see adults sucking their thumbs, is that they are generally well adjusted people. Still feel it should be private.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I bite my nails. Never really seen someone sucking their thumb in public. I'm not the most observant though. I don't think it matters. My habit of nail biting is worse than thumb sucking. I don't really care. As long as their teeth aren't weirdly shaped to fit the thumb.


----------



## Mange

My cousin still sucks her thumb and she's 23. I think its bizarre and Dont really understand it beyond it being similar to what babies do for comfort... Which just makes it more weird and kind of gross to me.

Its literally like babies with their pacifiers. if I see someone sucking their thumb It makes me think that person has attachment/emotional problems related to their mother.

Not to Mention its unsanitary.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Links:

Why people put fingers and other stuff in their mouths

Psychosexual Stages | Simply Psychology


----------



## BigApplePi

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Links:
> 
> Why people put fingers and other stuff in their mouths
> 
> Psychosexual Stages | Simply Psychology


I read that article. It has merit. The other day I caught myself trying to put my elbow in my ear. I wonder what that means?:happy:


----------



## Gossip Goat

I sucked my thumb until I was 13~ 

It's pretty embarrassing to admit though, but whatevz.

I WAS A THUMB SUCKER UNTIL 13 AMA [jkz]


----------



## shameless

I know its supposed to be a soothing mechanism however that said I had a cousin who did it as teens and I found it extremely uncomfortable to even be around.


----------



## tanstaafl28

@Lilsnowy

Interesting, I've not seen it at all in teens or adults. Where have you made such observations?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

BigApplePi said:


> I read that article. It has merit. The other day I caught myself trying to put my elbow in my ear. I wonder what that means?:happy:


It means that you want your life to be flexible.


----------



## Lilsnowy

tanstaafl28 said:


> @Lilsnowy
> 
> Interesting, I've not seen it at all in teens or adults. Where have you made such observations?


I have one adult relative that I had not seen in years that I was shocked to see was still thumb-sucking, also a teenage/young adult customer at work who was sucking her thumb as she looked at clothes. As disturbing as it is for me personally to see this, my relative at least, is an industrious, well adjusted person. Researching it, I seem to be finding that that is often the case.


----------



## BigApplePi

Doesn't seem like anyone has said much about toe sucking. I had this experience before I was married. I was sitting on the couch and before I knew what was happening, I found my girlfriend at the time was getting down to sucking on my big toe. I was surprised and quickly decided to let her do it not wishing any offense. I was not such a big fan of such goings on. However after reading this thread, I believe I will try to avoid being such a prude. I also will take care that in the future I make sure I have a fine pedicure.


----------



## vimalahot

it's pretty pathetic and infantile.


----------



## vimalahot

Lilsnowy said:


> I would appreciate your thoughts on thumb-sucking in teenagers and adults. I know in sleep we all have behaviors that we are not aware of. However, I find it disturbing to see a teen or adult doing this when I visit their home or in a public place like a store or bank.
> 
> Also wondering:
> 
> If married to a thumb-sucker, how do you feel about it?
> 
> Would you date somene who sucks his or her thumb?


No, it's pretty stupid. i wouldn't date somebody like this.


----------

